# lowering an '04 altima



## dee585 (May 28, 2007)

first things first....
i have an '04 altima 2.5s, on aftermarket 18'' rims, and 2 12'' rockfords in the trunk.
with the system in the back, it weighs down the rear of the car, and causes the front end to lift up. the good thing is my rear wheels look bigger than they are, since they hug against the car, but the bad is the front wheels look like doughnuts since the front sits so high.
i'm thinkin about lowering the front maybe 2'' so that the car sits level. but im afraid that im going to lose the smoothe comfortable ride that i've got now.

any suggestions?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

look at the TEIN H TECH springs...evns out the car...drops the front almost twice as much as the back


----------

